# New Zealand gets new Hooker



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thought the title was better !


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

I recognise her? Hmmm


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

I wondered what happened to my old school flame.

Small world (and she hasn't changed a bit!)

Jim.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Note the Judge's wig Jim ! :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Note the Judge's wig Jim ! :wink:


They're pig-tails. And I'll thank you to have more sensitivity when referring to a loved ones bits and pieces. 

Mind you, I used to use them to hold on with. :lol:

Jim.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


>


Cute


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Still got the scars on the shins from the shoes.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Is that you Flossy???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The "wellies from the rear" method is not my favourite as you miss out on the kissing.. :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

What do New Zealanders call 3 sheep tied to a lamp-post?

A leisure centre!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Thought the title was better !


I see that Shirley the Shaggy Sheep has tidied herself up a bit!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A tourist in NZ sees a farmer wrestling a sheep to the ground and calls out:

"Hey mate, are you shearing that sheep?"

To which the farmer says:

"Nah mate, get your own!"


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> The "wellies from the rear" method is not my favourite as you miss out on the kissing.. :lol:


Best place to do it is to take 'em to the edge of a cliff - that way, I'm told, they push back.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ttimp................

sorry I cannot read your post, as I keep getting distracted for some reason :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ttimp said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > The "wellies from the rear" method is not my favourite as you miss out on the kissing.. :lol:
> ...


not to mention velcro gloves for the wool grip


----------

